# D7000 Maxed Out in Poorly Lit Gym



## sierramister (Jan 18, 2011)

I know a lot of people on here are interested in using the D7000 for low light sporting events.  I used my 70-200 2.8 lens on all these shots, usually at 2.8.  My ISO was generally between 5000 and 6400.  I applied a little bit of noise reduction in LR3 and I shot JPEG.  With the ISO and aperture settings, I was able to get 500+ shutter speed every time.  No flash required!

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.


----------



## dantambok (Jan 18, 2011)

Damn! Looking at these, I`m beginning to regret buying a 7D...


----------



## sierramister (Jan 18, 2011)

dantambok said:


> Damn! Looking at these, I`m beginning to regret buying a 7D...


Thanks!


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 18, 2011)

I must say that is pretty impressive!


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 18, 2011)

Very nice examples of what the D7000 is capable of.


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Jan 18, 2011)

Agreed. Even for $1200 it's a steal. Makes you wonder what the D4 will have under the hood. It must have a built in X-Ray machine, 3D finder and LCD to compete with this.


----------



## sierramister (Jan 18, 2011)

It's worth mentioning that, without on-camera flash or VR, my battery was still going at 1700 actuation's!


----------



## ghache (Jan 18, 2011)

I used my first battery untill it died. 

i got to 1700
Fash transmitter on the top of it for like 1000 shots.
used some flash to test it.
One of the shoot i did was outdoor in really cold weather for about 3 hours. 

they last forever.


----------



## MrMikeyZ2189 (Jan 18, 2011)

This is awesome because I'm planning on purchasing the D7000 for my next camera! Makes me want it even more!


----------



## Lunchbox (Jan 18, 2011)

can you post the un edited image?


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Jan 18, 2011)

I can't wait to see the next body Nikon releases. This will be a exciting year for Nikon shooters.


----------



## Formatted (Jan 18, 2011)

> This will be a exciting year for Nikon shooters.



Sell my D700 buy the D4 and also the D400! Its going to be a great year!


----------



## xjoewhitex (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow great photos, gives me even more push to get my d7000 ordered.


----------



## sierramister (Jan 18, 2011)

Lunchbox said:


> can you post the un edited image?



Sure...Don't judge my crops though.


----------



## BradSut26 (Jan 18, 2011)

these are great! compared to my d3100..although you do have a faster lens also


----------



## photographyguy1218 (Feb 18, 2011)

WHEW! Gotta love the D7k!!!


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice, Have you had any prints made? I'd like to see what an 8 x 10 print looks like for noise at that high an iso


----------



## IgsEMT (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice!
Can't wait for d700 upgrade


----------



## CNCO (Feb 22, 2011)

looking at these makes me debate a d700 or a d7000 for sports. if i get a d700 ill regret not getting new technology n video capabilities. if i get a d7000 ill regret not going full frame and superior quality.


----------

